# Fierce's First Cycle



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey people 

Ive not been on as much as I used to be what with one thing and another, but now I have myself sorted and I want to record my experiences on my first cycle.

I will post pics about a month from now but I will be taking them regularly :wink:

Next post will be diet, training, stats and cycle but i just had to do this post now as Ive just done my first jab - litteraly 10mins ago 

I wanted to write this up NOW wile Im still a little freaked out lmao!

This probably wont interest some of you vets who've had more pins than hot mama's, but it should be useful for a first timer (like me :lol: )

Well here goes...

Now remember that I'm all on my sweeny here with no-one who's done it before so it was a bit nerve wracking!! I jumped on here for some last minute inspiration. Looked at Sitries and DQ's logs and thought "Yeah, I can do it" lol...

Had a hot bath to loosen up thinking 'am i really gonna stick myself?' with the answer already there - YES :lol: !

Got my box with all the gear and related bits and bobs in it and sat down at the kitchen table. Got hold of a test enenthate amp and looked at it for a while. You got to think, its a bit of a line to cross dont you think? I did.

After a bit of resistence (and me being a bit of a pussy) the amp broke. One thing i learned today and have not seen on the net so far - The amps have been scored all the way around except for a gap of about 3mm. So I broke to amp towards that gap if that makes sense! I kinda paused here lmao!! I just looked at the opened amp for about 20secs getting used to what I was gonna do :shock:

I set opened amp down and sorted a needle out. I drew the test into the syringe and got rid of the bubbles, easy! I had to scrape the bottom of the amp to get all the test so I changed the pin. It would probably have been ok but why not - they're cheap as chips so...

I set the loaded syringe down (careful that NOTHING touched the pin) and opened a swab. Love the smell of these things, am i wierd? heh...

Decided to jab in my right quad as the glutes seemed alot of hassle for a first timer! So I cleaned the site wiping from the center outwards as your supposed to  Good boy Fierce...

I put the tip of the pin onto my leg and froze... what are you doing Micky??

Heh... Getting massive!! So I drew my breath and pushed it in. This is the bit any beginner is gonna want to know :lol:

It stung for about a second and then nothing! Freaky! I just steadily pushed it in (not fast or slow, just steady). The piercing of the skin was the only part that hurt. Once the pin was in, there was alittle give side to side and the it was easy to turn. I gripped the syringe in the left hand so I could aspirate (spelling?) and i got the air i hoped for. So, I gently pushed the plunger down and waited to feel something in my leg but i didnt. It took about 45secs to get all the test in.

To finish off i help the pin in place while i got a swab ready with the other hand, withdrew the pin and massaged the site with the swab! got a tiny, tiny drop of blood out but figured i would let it set. That way the body plugs the hole i made and infection is less likely!

So in all, nerve wracking but exciting. Kept it all very clean and am (almost) looking forward to the next one.

God damn - this is a hell of a long post :lol:

:twisted: Fierce

*******************************************

I figured it would be a good idea to have theis at the top of the thread so here goes...

Weight *****************

12st 3.5lbs. 5' 10''. Not too much body fat. A healthy amount to bulk with I think.

Now I know you seasoned vets are gonna be saying "You should have waited before doing gear" and all that, and I know your right! But I been training on and off for years now and I have made up my mind so off i go. Simple. Advice please, but no lectures :lol:

Training **********

Doing 3 times a week at the moment.

Mon - Chest, Triceps, Side Delts

Wed - Back, Biceps, Rear Delts

Fri - Legs (love it)

Diet *************

Eating 3 solid meals and 4 shakes. Would like to eat more solid but not practical at the minute.

Meals:

Protien - 30g from chicken/trout/beef/tuna

Carbs - 65g from potatoes/pasta/rice/noodles

Shakes:

3/4 pint of skimmed milk

Protien - 30g from whey powder

Carbs - 45g from oats

That all adds up to about 3500cals a day. This will go up as my weight goes up.

Rest **************

I love my bed. I get to it most nights at about 10:30 - 11:00. I get up between 7:00 and 8:00. So rest is not a problem

Cycle ***************

Wk 1 - 12: 500mg Test Enenthate EW

Wk 1 - 6: 25mg Anabol ED

Wk 2/3 - 11: 500iu HCG E4D

Wk 1 - 13: 20mg Nolva EOD

Wk 14 - 15: 40mg Nolva ED

Wk 16 - 17: 20mg Nolva ED

Using Nolva throughout as a precaution against gyno and have read that it will relieve some if the water retention from the anabol. Any Comments? Shoot.

Aims ************

To get as big as possible as evenly as possible but im not scared of putting on a little fat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

pmsl good one m8,now comes the mass building 

loved the pause's for excitement lmao,keep it up m8


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> pmsl good one m8,now comes the mass building
> 
> loved the pause's for excitement lmao,keep it up m8


Cheers DQ!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

45 secs to inject-i never knew that - f**k thats put me off totally now :roll: -seriously tho, best of luck dude!(liked reading that 8) )


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> 45 secs to inject-i never knew that - f**k thats put me off totally now :roll: -seriously tho, best of luck dude!(liked reading that 8) )


Heh... its really not that bad matey, I'm quite surprised. It probably didn't need to take 45secs but I was in unfamilier territory and in no hurry so...

The thought of it is DEFINATLY worse than doing it :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice one fierce!, youl never forget your first jab mate its kinda like ya first f*ck, lots of tension and build up and before you know it..its all over, well from what ive been told its like that everytime DQ gets laid :lol:

good going mate, stay safe


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol-i thought it took about 5 secs to push the plunger in :roll:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Caymen said:


> nice one fierce!, youl never forget your first jab mate its kinda like ya first f*ck, lots of tension and build up and before you know it..its all over, well from what ive been told its like that everytime DQ gets laid :lol:
> 
> good going mate, stay safe


lmao :lol: Poor DQ - he gets a battering on here!!

and thanks Caymen, I will :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

yer all these bum boys want my ass!!! lmfao


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope those pics WERE for lou :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

lmfao to right m8 !!!!!!


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i liked reading that...it must be nerve racking doing it for the 1st time


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice detailed description of 'taking the plunge' mate!

Hope you enjoy your cycle and get what you want out of it.

All the best.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice thread mate, its good to read an honest and accurate discription from a first timer.

keep us informed.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys. Still a bit busy but maybe i'll get a chance to fill you all in on the details of the rest of the training, diet etc tonight.

Take it easy 

:twisted: A Pierced Fierce.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck mate. I'll be running a very similar cycle as of next monday also my first injectable cycle after just being given the green light from the missus, got to love her.

I will also get a log going will be fun to use yours as a concurrent read and shared experiences. Thoroughly enjoyed your first post mate.

Bring on the new EXTRA FierceFrets


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks matey, I just read your log. Gonna be quality to have someone going through exactly the same thing :lol: very cool :wink:

There is one difference though, my missus is petrified of pins and wont even be in the same room as me when I do it lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

As long as shes cool with it thats the main thing. Looking forward to your weight gain by sunday as that will really get me going for Monday.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Added details at the top guys :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

All good just a few points mate.

4 shakes will still do the job (I'm similar) but be prepared to have a couple of bouts of bad bloating, wind and semi diahrea during your 12 week cycle.

Nolva will not stop estrogen related water retention, only gyno!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nolva is not needed throughout and is slightly hepatoxic so not a great idea to run it when running dbol.

Wait and see if you get gyno. Its not like it sets in and s**t your f**ked, its 100% self treatable by anyone with half a brain plus well in time of noticing syptoms plus your gona have to run nolva every cycle if you do it this way. And it will do f**k all for bloat as Andy says. Adex or proviron if your concerned.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

I only decided to do the Nolva throughout on the advice of a couple of guys on here! I cant remember who they were though... :?

Fair enough. I'll leave it for a while and see what happens. I'm not paranoid about getting gyno, it just made sense to prevent it rather than wait for the symptoms.

I cant remember where I read about Nolva helping with water but maybe I got it a little mixed up :lol:

******** edited **********

AH! Found it! Sounds to me like opinions differ!! What do you think?

Some big names in that thread who think im right :wink:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4215&highlight=nolva+water+retention

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

point taken I now am doing nolva at 10mg every other day


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Young Gun said:


> point taken I now am doing nolva at 10mg every other day


Really? I've influenced The Young Gun? Cool :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep I am definitely not a guy who wont take advice from people mate, good thread.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Young Gun said:


> point taken I now am doing nolva at 10mg every other day


Any reason why your doing 10mg every other day? its half the dose I'm on.

I'm doing 10mg every day, although i'm actually taking a 20mg tab every other day.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i have read a lot of cycles doing Nolva at 20mg a day throughtout to keep Gyno at bay.......i think when it is time for me to do a cycle i was thinking on the same lines of you with the Nolva.

I have also heard that if you use Proviron with Nolva it will harden muscle & stop water retention & Gyno...is this true?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

yep sorry typo.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Darren, I dont know about the Proviron and Nolva muscle hardening mate, sorry :?

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Darren said:


> i have read a lot of cycles doing Nolva at 20mg a day throughtout to keep Gyno at bay.......i think when it is time for me to do a cycle i was thinking on the same lines of you with the Nolva.
> 
> I have also heard that if you use Proviron with Nolva it will harden muscle & stop water retention & Gyno...is this true?


Yes though Proviron is technically a steroid itself


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Well 6 days in and feeling great!

Weight is up from 12.3 to 12.8 this morning! Had a blinding leg work out. Did my second jab yesterday - not nearly as nervous this time :lol: It was alittle more awkward though as I went in my left leg. A little sore today but nothing to complain about.

Eating like a pig :lol:

So all is good!

More detail when I get time. Thanks for reading guys :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Its saturday. My training partner suggested we train today, even though we trained legs (hard!) on friday. I thought 'yeah, what the hell'...

So I get to the gym and get a phone call from him telling me that he is still in bed 'I didnt set my alarm' WHAT THE F**K!!

So I started doing the workout already pissed off and it just fell to bits. I worked last night with my missus (she's a singer) and didnt get in till 1am. Still managed to get a meal in me before bed, and get up this morning and prepare properly for the work out...

i thought i would be able to do two workouts in a row at a push then have a nice day off and goe back to the mon wed fri thing. But no...

I could f**king kill that dude!!! :x Suggesting the extra work then bailing out :evil: Not impressed :x

God I needed that.

:twisted: One Pissed Off Fierce


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

FierceFrets said:


> So I get to the gym and get a phone call from him telling me that he is still in bed 'I didnt set my alarm' WHAT THE F**K!!out :evil: Not impressed :x Fierce


I hate been let down from other people....i am one of these people who say they will do & i will, so i expect it of other people......what a bummer mate.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Been a while since I updated this thread but I still dont have loads of time so quickly..

Lifts are GREAT feeling AWSOME!!!

Weight - 13st 3lb AAHH YEEAAHH!!!

Started on the HCG no probs

All going well

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff buddy


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Another cracking leg workout yesterday. My training partner was sick and got straight back in - TOP MAN!! (I Must stress that this is a different guy than the one who let me down on that saturday I bitched about :lol: )

I keep getting pumps from everything! For example, if ive been sitting for an hour or so and i get up - my thighs feel like I just got off a leg press! Iget tthe same thing if I put my arms up and stretch. The stretch is nice but the rush or pump imediatly afterwards can be almost painful :lol:

NOTHING beats the feeling of training while on cycle - I'm lovin it! Im gonna finish this one take 3 - 4 months off and onto the next one lol :lol:

Diets good if a little (and i mean a little) erratic. Ive been drinking whey in water in the night when I get up to 'relieve' myself, every little helps! (thanks for that Nick :wink: )

13st 4lb's ahh yeah. Wonder how much ill lose when I come off the anabol in 3 weeks time? hmmm... Soon find out.

Shots are easier now and I even did the last one while chatting to the missus 

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how about an update my pierced ferret :lol:

hows it going dude :wink:

[email protected]


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> how about an update my pierced ferret :lol:
> 
> hows it going dude :wink:
> 
> [email protected]


Hey Cal :wink: ,

Well, things have slowed up quite a bit. I wiegh 13st 8lb now and lifts are still going well although im starting to feel battered after workouts. I addresses this proble last night and re-thought my workouts a little.

I feel I should be gaining more but Ive the feeling that im overtraining a little is holding me back.

I'll try to be a little more regular with the log :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds awesome frets, your weight gain is unbelievable. would like to see some pictures....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

frets dude(and some others)-

i know i`m an old bastard and your at the peak of your physical recuperative ablitities-

but you`ve read my log and know how often i train-

i would live in the gym if i could!

maximum musclegrowth(gear or not) does not equate to maximum hours in the gym-

bollocking over :wink:

excellent weight gain dude- 8) :lol: 8) :wink:

[email protected]


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

nick - i'll post pics when i get the bollocks :lol:

cal - I hear ya!! im sticking with the 3 times a week, but i am adjusting the wieght a touch in the earlier sets so that i dont kill myself :wink:

:twisted: Fierce


----------

